# What the eyes don't see, the heart doesn't feel



## jana.bo99

It is something like: what I don't see, I don't believe and also my heart doesn't feel.

Slovenian:
Kar oči ne vidijo, srce ne čuti

Croatian: 
Ono što oči ne vide, srce ne osjeća (there is other way, where heart feels - srce osjeća)

German:
Was die Augen nicht sehen, kann das Herz nicht fühlen

Do you have something like this proverb and how do you say in your language?

Thank you,
B.


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
רחוק מן העין רחוק מן הלב rakhok min ha'ayin rakhok min halev - far from the eye far from the heart.


----------



## Lurrezko

In Spanish it's a well-known saying: _Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente._

Un saludo


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Co oči nevidí, srdce nebolí. - What eyes don't see, doesn't ache heart.

(I don't know if it's correct in English)


----------



## ancalimon

Two different ones for two different situations in Turkish.

Gözüyle görmeden inanmamak :  To not believe unless seen with the eyes.

Gözden ırak olan gönülden de ırak olur : The one that's secluded from the eye is also secluded from the heart.


----------



## Ёж!

Russian: с глаз долой — из сердца вон (out of sight, out of heart). This is about how people forgive things, people, and experiences related to the things and people, either positive or negative. Its meaning is like the Cretan proverb's below, its general use is about forgetful lovers.


----------



## apmoy70

We have something similar in Greek but with different meaning; it's a verse from a traditional Cretan folk song, so I'll give it in the Cretan regiolect:
*«Μάθια απού δε βλέπονται, γλήγορα λησμονιούνται»* ['maθʝa a'pu ðe 'vleponde 'ɣliɣora lismo'ɲunde] --> _eyes that are not seen, are quickly forgotten_ (which implies that you will forget about people who have moved away, usually said for lovers who live apart and haven't seen each other for a period of time).

Now, if one doesn't believe the thing/situation under discussion, unless s/he sees it, we use the biblical: 
*«Αν δεν βάλω τον δάκτυλον εις των τύπων των ήλων, δεν πιστεύω»* [an ðen 'valo ton 'ðaktilon is ton 'tipon ton 'ilon ðen pi'stevo] --> _Unless I put my finger into the print of the nails, I don'τ believe_, a phrase taken from the Christian gospel according to John (20:25): «ὁ δὲ εἶπεν αὐτοῖς· ἐὰν μὴ ἴδω ἐν ταῖς χερσὶν αὐτοῦ τὸν τύπον τῶν ἥλων, καὶ _βάλω τὸν δάκτυλόν μου εἰς τὸν τύπον τῶν ἥλων_, καὶ βάλω τὴν χεῖρά μου εἰς τὴν πλευρὰν αὐτοῦ, οὐ μὴ πιστεύσω» - "So he (=the doubting Thomas) said to them, “Unless I see in His hands the print of the nails, and _put my finger into the print of the nails_, and put my hand into His side, I will not believe.” (NKJV)


----------



## bibax

Ёж! said:


> Russian: *с глаз долой — из сердца вон* (out of sight, out of heart). This is about how people forgive things, people, and experiences related to the things and people, either positive or negative. Its meaning is like the Cretan proverb's below, its general use is about forgetful lovers.


In Czech it is:

*Sejde z očí, sejde z mysli.* = Departed from the eyes, departed from mind.

However it means something else than "*Co oči nevidí, to srdce nebolí*" (= What the eyes don't see, the heart doesn't feel) which means "you cannot long for something that you haven't seen".


----------



## Ёж!

bibax said:


> However it means something else than "*Co oči nevidí, to srdce nebolí*" (= What the eyes don't see, the heart doesn't feel) which means "you cannot long for something that you haven't seen".


I think we don't have such.


----------



## oveka

як з очей, так і з думки = both from eyes and from an idea
чого очі не бачать, того серцю не жаль = whatever eyes see, that not pitifully a heart
зникне з очей, зійде з думки (з мислі, з гадки) = off will disappear from eyes, will get off from an idea (from ?, from an ?)
минулося – забулося = passed – dropped


----------



## ahmedcowon

arielipi said:


> Hebrew:
> רחוק מן העין רחוק מן הלב rakhok min ha'ayin rakhok min halev - far from the eye far from the heart.



The same in Arabic:
البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب _al-ba3eed 3an el-3ayn ba3eed 3an el-qalb_


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Pag di nakilala ay di nga nadarama.  I like the Greek version"Those that are not seen are quickly forgotten"  and here is the Tagalog version " Ang di makita ng mata ay kaydali ngang limutin".


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *uit het oog [eye], uit het hart [heart]*.  [I  do wonder whether this is an equivalent of the one in jana.bo's question though. Is it?]


----------



## bibax

IMHO there is a difference.

1) *Out of sight, out of mind.
*If you do not see someone or something frequently, you will forget about it. (Sometimes used to imply that you will forget about people who have moved away.) 

_"Ever since I moved, none of my old friends have gotten in touch with me. It's out of sight, out of mind with them, evidently."_

2) *What the eyes don't see, the heart doesn't feel.*
You cannot long for or hate something that you have never seen.

Similarly:
*What the eye doesn't see, the heart doesn't grieve over.*

You cannot be upset by something you do not know about.

_"When Robbie cracked his mother's favorite vase, he simply turned the cracked side toward the wall. "What the eye doesn't see, the heart doesn't grieve over," he thought."_


----------



## Ёж!

bibax said:


> IMHO there is a difference.


Sure, there is. I meant we don't have the second expression in Russian.


----------



## luitzen

ThomasK said:


> Dutch: *uit het oog [eye], uit het hart [heart]*.  [I  do wonder whether this is an equivalent of the one in jana.bo's question though. Is it?]


_Uit het oog, uit het hart_ is similar in meaning to English _Out of sight, out of mind._ We also have the expression _wat niet weet, wat niet deert_, meaning what one doesn't know about won't hurt someone. E.g. _Vertel je broer niet dat je zijn fiets leent; wat niet weet, wat niet deert. _(Don't tell your brother you're borrowing his bike; if he doesn't know about it, he won't care about it).


----------



## englishnoob

*INDONESIAN 

**"Dalam laut bisa diduga, dalam hati siapa tahu"* = In the sea might be expected, in the heart who know. (Meaning of proverbs in the ocean might be expected, in the future who knows is the contents of one's heart could not have guessed.)


*"Ikut hati mati, ikut rasa binasa"* = Take Part of the dead hearts, taste come perish. (those who only indulge conscience without using reasonable minds he will fail in his life; perish.)
I hope that would be correct translate in english at the Proverbs in Indonesian language

Best Regards,
EnglishNoob


----------



## Euganeo

In Italian we have two forms:

Occhio non vede, cuore non duole (Eye not seeing, heart not hurting)

Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore (Far away from the eyes, far away from the heart)

Ciao!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Euganeo said:


> In Italian we have two forms:
> Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore (Far away from the eyes, far away from the heart)
> 
> Ciao!



The saying is exactly the same in French : _Loin des yeux, loin du coeur. _So in several languages as in Dutch, Russian, Arabic, Hebrew, the same concise phrase is used.


----------



## ThomasK

Still, I think, two meanings are mixed up here, but I may be mistaken: 
- the original meaning seems to be: what one doesn't see, cannot affect you (does not refer to the past) 
- the other meaning, with regard to people: _out of sight, out of mind _(referring to the past)

I think the Dutch _wat niet weet, niet deert _renders the original meaning almost perfectly : that which does not know, does not hurt (or affect anyone).


----------



## caphil1

My ex from El Salvador always used to say that.  I think he was using it to justify cheating.  Gracias a Dios we are no longer in a relationship, but still good friends.


----------



## ThomasK

ThomasK said:


> Still, I think, two meanings are mixed up here, but I may be mistaken:
> - the original meaning seems to be: what one doesn't see, cannot affect you (does not refer to the past)
> - the other meaning, with regard to people: _out of sight, out of mind _(referring to the past)
> 
> I think the Dutch _wat niet weet, niet deert _renders the original meaning almost perfectly : that which does not know, does not hurt (or affect anyone).


 The meaning intended seems to be: if your acts don't betray your feelings, they do not exist. In other words: some kind of hypocrisy (_schijnheiligheid_, apparent/pro-forma holiness).


----------



## ilocas2

Russian:

*глаза не видят - сердце не болит
*
eyes don't see - heart doesn't ache


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:　知らぬが仏(ignorance feels like Buddha), it means if you shouldn't realize what happens to or around you, you will don't have to feel sad or angry but your heart will rather feel tranquil like Buddha, the founder of Buddhism.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: O que os olhos não veem o coração não sente. ("What the eyes don't see the hurt doesn't feel.")


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian:
"Amit nem lát a szem, azért nem fáj a szív." (What the eyes do not see for that the heart does not pain.)


----------



## djmc

The usual expression in England is "What the eye doesn't see, the heart doesn't grieve about". If no-one notices something, they do not care about it very much.


----------

